
The Eternal Value of Privacy (2006) - newscracker
https://www.schneier.com/essays/archives/2006/05/the_eternal_value_of.html
======
newscracker
This didn't seem to have gotten much attention at all in the past on HN.
Sharing it again now that privacy seems to be more visibly valued online than
it was more than a decade ago.

 _> Privacy is an inherent human right, and a requirement for maintaining the
human condition with dignity and respect.

> Two proverbs say it best: Quis custodiet custodes ipsos? ("Who watches the
> watchers?") and "Absolute power corrupts absolutely."

> Too many wrongly characterize the debate as "security versus privacy." The
> real choice is liberty versus control. Tyranny, whether it arises under
> threat of foreign physical attack or under constant domestic authoritative
> scrutiny, is still tyranny. Liberty requires security without intrusion,
> security plus privacy. Widespread police surveillance is the very definition
> of a police state. And that's why we should champion privacy even when we
> have nothing to hide._

